# Hunting after a storm?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Me and a buddy were thinking of going out this saturday but with the big snowstorm coming, will they yotes still be active? I know they are really active right now with mating and everything so I think it should still be alright. I know that it will be nice because all the tracks will be fresh but will they come to the call?
thanks for the help

:beer:


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

I think that after a storm is the one of the best times to hunt coyotes, bucause I don't think they do much hunting when it is $hitty out, usually their food, rabbits, mice, ect. are burried in for the storm. so they do not get much to eat during a storm. I have had some of my best hunting after a storm. go GETR DONE, and let us know how it went....

good luck hunting,

Matt


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Matt is totally right, the coyotes are gonne be hungry! Maybe get out there right after the storm in the morning and open up on them. I wish I could make it out there right now! Are the yotes still mating though, arent they almost ready for pups?? Let us know how it went quackattack!

Alex


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

from what i have seen around eastern No Dak they are done breeding unless there are some late females that have not been bread yet, but for the most part they are done from what i have seen....

Matt


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

It looked to be that they were all pretty paired up two weeks ago. 
I would get out right before a storm or right after the storm. It sounds like unless you go south we will miss the storm though.


----------

